# Classic- Basket Stuck in Group Head



## tomcowlin (Feb 21, 2014)

Hi

I've had a problem with my Gaggia Classic for a while now. It was a second hand gift from a friend.

My problem is that the portafilter is stuck in the group head; it has no coffee in it. I put the portafilter in and twisted around as per normal but the basket literally came out of the portafilter and now will not come out of the machine itself.

I've had a look around online but for most people it seems that it will come off quite easily, not for myself...









Could using the machine with just water help at all in removing the basket?

Thanks

Tom


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Use a flat blade screwdriver and gently pop it back out. Make sure the group seal and all around that area is as clean as possible and it shouldn't stick.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Just to add to that, if you are worried about damaging the chrome - use some gaffer tape or similar where you apply leverage.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

When you get the basket out also remove the seal and clean it, then examine it for damage /excessive hardness. If in doubt renew it,also remove the screen(thin metal disc) and then the block behind it and thouroughly clean both.


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

once basket off, remove disc and holding plate then use wire wool to clean them, then use same to clean brewhead. after this clean once a month with warm warm water and dishcloth


----------



## Paulmgreen (Nov 16, 2013)

I had the same problem.... Thorough clean wire wool fixed it


----------



## tomcowlin (Feb 21, 2014)

After a long time I finally got around to taking the machine to a proper shop and they were able to get it out using a (some sort of) screwdriver (I believe)


----------

